# Tim Burton themed Halloween party ideas?



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Just recently saw some black and white stripped Chinese lanterns at Z Gallerie that would work great. Or you can order them online.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

*thanks!*



JohnnyL said:


> Just recently saw some black and white stripped Chinese lanterns at Z Gallerie that would work great. Or you can order them online.



You mean these? 

http://www.zgallerie.com/p-10211-paper-lanterns-black-white-stripe.aspx

Very cool! Thanks


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My daughter has Nightmare Before Christmas Bedroom. We have the spiral hill, black and white striped curtains, pumpkins etc, but there is always a little touch of whimsy in his movies. So it isn't too dark. 
But for a party that is a kick @$$ theme, best one and most original I have heard in a while. Please keep us updated and any pics too


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sounds like a plan! There is so much you can get from Tim Burton's wild imagination! If making some modeled props of his, they should be fairly easy as they are all rugged and not perfect in form. The more slanted and sloppy the better! Hope you can fullfill this party theme! Best of luck and post pics along the way! *


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is one fabulous party theme!!! I'm curious, are you going to include the Batman movies that Burton directed?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

FANTASTIC idea!! I'm looking forward to hearing/seeing your progress!

Yeah involve the Headless Horseman! Sleepy Hollow has some fantastic inspiration points.

How about throwing some Sweeney Todd in there too? Not quite sure decorationwise(at least not without major thinking!), but how about some of Mrs Lovett's meat pies to snack on?_ (Edit - sorry, didn't see you had already written meat pies!)_

He was also involved in James and the Giant Peach, so you could do sonething with that in the kitchen?


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

MHooch said:


> That is one fabulous party theme!!! I'm curious, are you going to include the Batman movies that Burton directed?


I would love to incorporate Batman into it... Not sure how to though. Any ideas?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How about a room/area with "Gotham City" sort of feel...city skyline on the walls, dark, mysterious...maybe a pot light on the floor shining up that puts the Bat Signal on the ceiling. Do you have a powder room/1/2 bathroom? That would be a perfect place since the walls are smaller and it wouldn't take as much to cover with the cityscape. If you wanted to get really industrious, you could even have little white twlinky lights in some of the buildings windows, like a city at night. (Not sure how we'd accomplish that but it sure looks cool in my mind, LOL!) Plus you could have a sound track from one of the Batman movies playing in the background if it was a closed area like a 1/2 bath. That's just off the top of my head, I'll have to think about it some more. Again, FABULOUS theme...I'm gonna steal it and put it on my list of themes to do in the future!! If you don't mind of course...


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

MHooch said:


> [COLOR=.....cover with the cityscape. If you wanted to get really industrious, you could even have little white twlinky lights in some of the buildings windows, like a city at night. ........[/COLOR]


I agree great idea! And I love the cityscape idea...very fun!

A cityscape could be fairly inexpensive to do, just time consuming. Use black posterboard to cut out silhouettes of buildings to tape on the wall. As far as the lights, these branches with led lights in the LTD Commodities spring catelog caught my eye. I thought, now they would work great for something halloween. lol They don't twinkle, but maybe they could be spread apart enough to light up windows? Maybe even backlight some buildings too.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi...we are doing a Tim Burton theme as well this year. Still at planning stage, but would like to include touches from most of his films, if poss. Including Sleepy Hollow, Batman, Planet of the Apes, 9, Pee-Wee Herman, etc. Even if they are just small references. Might make this a game, and number the items, and get people to guess which film they are from.

My family are really enthusiastic, but having trouble getting them away from Alice in Wonderland! Think I will leave that to them, and do the others myself.

Initial ideas: I have made a giant silhouette of the Cheshire Cat (like the carved pumpkins), which I shall 'float' above my shed. 

The kitchen will become Mrs Lovett's pie shop. 

The living room will be centred on the Mad Hatter's Tea Party. 

Like the idea about the Gotham skyline in the bathroom (Hopefully with a Bat Signal, been trying that tonight)

I'll keep you posted as we come up with other ideas.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I think for your gravestones you could also do the names of the victims from headless horseman. For batman, the joker had distinctive "gift boxes" that he used, maybe incorporate those, or some of his quotes.

Also for food you could get hotdogs and do some kind of frankenweenie reference. It could be cool to make an edward scissorhands hand that you put snacks on, or have it in a display case. Dave lowe does all these artifacts that are from movies.

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2010/12/christmas-relics.html


----------

